# 4th Flame - Over 11,000 posts



## Totally Dubbed

4th flame achieved today - 500 reps!








Over 9,000!!!!!! Posts









10,000 posts - incredible








@549rep!

Very proud of that!

Below is older posts of mine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What can I say, I achieved my personal goals!

3 OCN blue flames - 250 rep in UNDER 1 year (I have to wait just a little longer for that OCN account)
Over 5,000 posts in under a year
Ranked under 1,000 at OCN for folding
I'm happy and hope I can continue posting and helping users on this lovely site







!









*UPDATE 7th October 2013:*

OCN account enabled, after being a member for over a year and achieving 250 rep
Over 6,000 posts
300 Rep




_OLD THREAD BELOW:_


Spoiler: Click!



New member - 25 rep - 1 flame [CONSTANTLY being updated]
Reached 25 rep, with just under 700 posts, in under less than 2 months of being a member here







!

I'm glad I could help, although I did feel that a lot of people don't think a +rep button exists!

Now I got a shiny blue flame under my name









Cheers!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Same here. This will be my 629th post and I have just reached 31 rep. I agree that some people, even though you have helped them, just refuse to +rep and it really annoys me.


----------



## mr soft

Congrats on the flame guys









The rep button was moved, and is a bit less visible since they refurbed the site, it would be good if they could highlight it a bit more.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Same here. This will be my 629th post and I have just reached 31 rep. I agree that some people, even though you have helped them, just refuse to +rep and it really annoys me.


Gratz man







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> Congrats on the flame guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rep button was moved, and is a bit less visible since they refurbed the site, it would be good if they could highlight it a bit more.


oo how did it look like beforehand?


----------



## hollowtek

congrats!! i remember my first flame... ah yes.

30 more till my next :sad:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> congrats!! i remember my first flame... ah yes.
> 30 more till my next :sad:


Thanks! And good luck


----------



## mr soft

Quote:


> oo how did it look like beforehand?


It used to sit in the left user column under your trader rating or reviews in your case , and it was more obvious.now the poor thing is greyed out and down the bottom
I still miss the old style OCN layout


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Gratz man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> oo how did it look like beforehand?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


+rep for showing me, thanks!


----------



## Disturbed117

Good Job!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Good Job!


thanks!
I've already reach 29 - out of the blue


----------



## Lord Xeb

Good going, now just 951 more to go.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Good going, now just 951 more to go.


haha!


----------



## nooboc2012

Gratz dood.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nooboc2012*
> 
> Gratz dood.


thanks!


----------



## Riou

Good job. Getting my first flame here was pretty awesome!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Good job. Getting my first flame here was pretty awesome!


Twas a good feeling indeed!


----------



## Chickenman

I need to start spamming it up







Grats on your flame man.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> I need to start spamming it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats on your flame man.


LOL!
Thanks









I've been posting too much lately


----------



## Totally Dubbed

2 weeks on:
-200 more posts to -> 900
-18 more rep -> 43








!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

YAY!
1,000 th post!


----------



## tompsonn

Good for you man







!


----------



## Alatar

I remember getting my 1000th post, and getting my first flame, good times









Gz man!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thanks lads!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Congrats fellas, I hope to join the club soon xD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Achieved sexual amount of rep:


----------



## RX7-2nr

You've spammed 1000 posts since 12/3?







Thats.........a lot.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> You've spammed 1000 posts since 12/3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats.........a lot.


Spammed?
Sure:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

If you go through that thread, especially the OP, you'll see me "spamming"
Please troll yourself off


----------



## RX7-2nr

Thats not what I meant at all- I was just talking about the sheer quantity of posts. Dont get too serious champ.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Thats not what I meant at all- I was just talking about the sheer quantity of posts. Dont get too serious champ.


To me spam, or a spammer is someone defusing something of non-based-knowledge across the web. Be it via emails or posts etc.
Thus the negative connotation.


----------



## Chickenman

Totally seems to ask a lot of questions, there aint nothing wrong with that. He's certainly a lot more active than some though


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> Totally seems to ask a lot of questions, there aint nothing wrong with that. He's certainly a lot more active than some though


Actually I used to ask questions (and more so post results, as I've always done to help others too), but now I mainly post to help people.
So you aren't TOTALLY correct


----------



## Simca

Nice! You're ahead of me! I had like 25 rep at 1500 posts!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nice! You're ahead of me! I had like 25 rep at 1500 posts!


Thanks Simca!
Congratz on your 800'th!

Some more achievements:
-Appointed thread owner of the Antec Kühler H2O 620 & 920 Owners Club
-80 rep
-1,800 posts


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

congrats, i agree on the comment on people not knowing the rep button exists, i cant count how many times people have said thanks for something and not repping for it. LOL oh well, initially i came here to learn, so if and when i can actually hep then thats a good thing!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> congrats, i agree on the comment on people not knowing the rep button exists, i cant count how many times people have said thanks for something and not repping for it. LOL oh well, initially i came here to learn, so if and when i can actually hep then thats a good thing!!


Thanks and Lol Yeah


----------



## Chickenman

Hmm...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Grats, well on your way to your second flame








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> To me spam, or a spammer is someone defusing something of non-based-knowledge across the web. Be it via emails or posts etc.
> Thus the negative connotation.


I don't believe he meant it to be taken negatively, just as a joke.
Back in the day I used to make fun of Mega for 'spamming' and say this was him


Meant as a joke, nothing more.

Cheers,
Schubie


----------



## Totally Dubbed

2,000 posts in under 3 months (oct 2012 to jan 2013)
I quite like chatting.

85 rep too -


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's some updates:
-1 before 2 flames:



-Started [email protected] & BOINC'ing -> addicted to it
-De-lidded my CPU not totally successfully, and thus damaged a part of the IMC -> bad times









Yay got 2 flames now!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

ooo they changed the REP look on people's homepages!


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ooo they changed the REP look on people's homepages!


Huh?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Huh?


Here's what I am talking about - the icon changed:


Check back to this post to see the difference:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1333982/new-member-25-rep-1-flame/30#post_19216449


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hit 3000 posts today







!
@ 136 rep!


----------



## Delirious84

Woot for my 1 rep. ( I know I'm pro at getting rep







)

@ the OP. Look at you now as compared to the thread title. 25 rep + 1 Flame
Now you are at 144 rep + 2 Flames!
All in about 5 months!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Indeed! Although I've been helping around quite a bit









Congrats on your rep!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yay!
Hit the under 1,500 folding rank on OCN







!


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yay!
> Hit the under 1,500 folding rank on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Totally Dubbed.... I seen that somewhere before now. Are you that guy who wrote the essay on getting banned at Head-Fi?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Everytime I get a Rep, I am always so happy I could help someone









Good work bud.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Totally Dubbed.... I seen that somewhere before now. Are you that guy who wrote the essay on getting banned at Head-Fi?


yup!








Jude is a....[sensor]









EDIT:
The way that post has gotten so viral puts a huge smile on my face







!
People now know how some are treated on band-fi (its new nickname between a few people I know lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Everytime I get a Rep, I am always so happy I could help someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good work bud.


Cheers bro


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm so proud to have hit 1 million points in folding!







!

Progress:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Totallydubbed

Pic:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

4,000 posts and now under 1,000 for folding at OCN!
I'm ALSO ranked under 20k worldwide for [email protected]







!


----------



## PedroC1999

Niec One Dubbed!

I remember when I was just a 3day old member on OCN and got my first flame, so happy, remember?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha yeah dude!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Haha yeah dude!


How time flies!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Indeed!


----------



## PedroC1999

Ohh look at that, we have the same rep! When I first met you you had 60 odd!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice, although for some reason you were posting in the right forums. Where I post and give advice or even write huge guides, I don't get rep for it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What can I say, I achieved my personal goals!

3 OCN blue flames - 250 rep in UNDER 1 year (I have to wait just a little longer for that OCN account)
Over 5,000 posts in under a year
Ranked under 1,000 at OCN for folding
I'm happy and hope I can continue posting and helping users on this lovely site


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*UPDATE 7th October 2013:*

OCN account enabled, after being a member for over a year and achieving 250 rep
Over 6,000 posts
300 Rep

So proud







!


----------



## PedroC1999

Nice one dubbed!

Im almost at 6000, and at 265rep, well done buddy!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Nice one dubbed!
> 
> Im almost at 6000, and at 265rep, well done buddy!


thanks dude!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well this is awkward : 6,666


----------



## Totally Dubbed

7,000th post - dayme!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well this is awkward : 6,666


I hit 7,777 sometime yesterday or this morning.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I hit 7,777 sometime yesterday or this morning.


I'm at 7,500 now lol








gratz btw


----------



## Simca

Yeah, but your rep ratio is booty juice now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, but your rep ratio is booty juice now.


yeah but dat booty juice doh


----------



## Totally Dubbed

4th flame achieved today - 500 reps!








Over 9,000!!!!!! Posts









Very proud of that!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 4th flame achieved today - 500 reps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 9,000!!!!!! Posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very proud of that!


Nice XD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Nice XD


Thank you







!


----------



## PedroC1999

Well done Dubbed!

I remember in ~August we had the rough same rep count, but then I was inactive and THIS happened
















Well Done again Buddy


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Well done Dubbed!
> 
> I remember in ~August we had the rough same rep count, but then I was inactive and THIS happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Done again Buddy


haha yeah man


----------



## ShortySmalls

Nice! I just hit my 500th today!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> Nice! I just hit my 500th today!


nice! Gratz!


----------



## Disturbed117

So jelly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I sniggered











96
69
WAAAheeeey


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Post 10,000 !


----------



## Totally Dubbed

11k posts LEL


----------



## Cybertox

Congrats, I thought that you left OCN though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Congrats, I thought that you left OCN though.


Have done in the respect that I don't contribute any more








ie. also don't expect my OP threads to be getting updated


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Have done in the respect that I don't contribute any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ie. also don't expect my OP threads to be getting updated


I see, good to still have you around.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I see, good to still have you around.


well I'm around - just not as "around" as I used to be, nor really contributing anything interesting to this site.
Ie a benchmark comparison between a 970, 680, sli 680s, 960, xfire 290x...my contributions are being shared somewhere where I have total control over and not slammed by admins or mods


----------

